# How much grain?



## jdomep (Nov 10, 2004)

I was wondering how much grain a 6 month old should get? I have been giving her about 3/4 cup 2x a day (of 10% sweet with complete pellets). Is that too much/too little?? She is on pasture a few hours a day + 1 flek total a day.

Thanks


----------



## Dimples (Nov 12, 2004)

I would also like to know how much grain. I have a 2 year old mini donkey stallion and know very little about their care. I am afraid that I am feeding him too much grain and hay. He is in a dry lot by himself right now. Any information on feeding these little guys would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shminifancier (Nov 12, 2004)

Grain fed to donkeys,,,Little to none~!

FEEDING:

Donkeys can survive on good quality hay alone. A good hay to feed donkeys is pure grass hay. A little bit of alfalfa mixed in would be ok. Pure alfalfa is too rich a feed for Miniature Donkeys and does not set well with their digestive systems. They can also become extremely fat. With severe droughts often occurring in different parts of the country, sometimes only poor quality hay is available and in this case, donkeys should be supplemented with a SMALL amount of 10-12% protein equine sweet feed. Please avoid feeding horse supplements to donkeys. Latest research from equine teaching hospitals reports that VERY few equine need these supplements and can easily cause obesity. Donkeys are termed as "easy keepers" meaning they utilize their feed very efficiently and you must be careful that they do not get fat. Fat donkeys will develop a "crest" - or fat roll - on their necks that will be there for life once it develops.

Limited acreage can go hand in hand with Miniature Donkeys. You could easily keep 10 donkeys on an acre of land. This however doesn't mean they could live off pasture grasses. It does mean they could live comfortably being fed hay year round. You basically need a pasture large enough for them to run and play in to receive enough exercise for them to remain healthy.

Source::http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/donkdet.htm


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 12, 2004)

....


----------



## minimule (Nov 13, 2004)

I feed my mini mules just like the horses but they do not require the amount that a horse does to maintain.


----------



## Dimples (Nov 15, 2004)

When you talk about a "small" amount of grain how much is that. Sorry to be so stupid. Are we talking maybe 1/2 cup twice a day?? Is that still too much? My donkey is getting good grass hay twice a day.


----------



## shminifancier (Nov 15, 2004)

When I said little to none, Mine only get grain as a treat once in awhile and then ONLY a Handfull they just do not need grain and I am sure that article means little as 1/4 cup of grain just a small amount 2 times a day....After all mini donkeys only wiegh between 150 and 225 lb's they just IF in good shape, and not in foal, just only need some as a treat but not everyday even at that, IMO... But if you need to put wt on or the jenny is PG then yes a 1/4 to 1/2 cup a day but idle and in good shape donks don't need any..Only as a special treat.


----------

